
Why I Only Watch Movies in Virtual Reality - GFischer
https://medium.com/@nivo0o0/why-i-only-watch-movies-in-virtual-reality-f24af6485a42#.ekg4s25gr
======
pmoriarty
One of the main reasons I bought the GearVR was to watch movies in VR. But I
only wound up watching a couple before I realized that it was far too bulky,
hot, and uncomfortable to bother.

I am convinced that until manufacturers fix the comfort and convenience issue
by making headsets not much bulkier or inconvenient than a pair of ordinary
glasses, VR headsets will be tossed aside once their novelty wears off.

~~~
GFischer
Yeah, I've heard that a lot, that the 1st gen VR stuff (Vive, Oculus, GearVR)
is not yet quite there, that it has some compelling glimpses but that they
need polishing.

Maybe they need an "iPhone" moment, where a company takes what others have
tried with limited success and runs away with it.

Running with the analogy, I think it might be more akin to an iPad than to an
iPhone, as in not something you'll use all the time except for a few use
cases.

